# Anti-Piracy Group Drops Ridiculous Claim Against ISP



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Anti-Piracy Group Drops Ridiculous Claim Against ISP.

*With just days to go before the BitTorrent piracy case involving Aussie ISP iiNet goes to court, anti-piracy group AFACT has made a second significant legal retreat. The group, which represents Hollywood movie studios, has now dropped its claims that iiNet engaged in primary acts of copyright infringement.*

-- Tom


----------

